# Christian Louboutin Spring Summer 2010 Ad Campaign



## rupika (May 1, 2010)

Here is an Ad Campaign that is as different and as refreshing as an ad campaign can get and that also without the help of any pretty ladyâ€¦.. here is the first ever ad campaign released by Christian Louboutin.

These red soled shoes are a fantasy of all women and are worn by all our favorite celebrities and we are so happy to finally see an ad campaign by Christian Louboutin. Hoping to see more ad campaigns from the label.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 1, 2010)

I don't see anything. Is there suppose to be a picture or something?


----------



## Imprintwilight (May 1, 2010)

she only has four posts. you can't post pictures or links until you have 10.


----------



## rupika (May 23, 2010)




----------



## ~Angela~ (May 23, 2010)

Now that is hot! Too bad budget doesn't account for some Christian Lou's but if they did....



I would have these LOL


----------



## Christian shoes (Sep 1, 2010)

wow so cool.


----------



## costablu (Sep 6, 2010)

Very creative ads!


----------

